# Buying backdated PRSI



## jpeast (9 Jun 2010)

Sorry title is probably bit wrong just quick question if there are any older pension advisiors here.
My Dad is retiring next year. he was self employed most of his life but for the past 15yrs was paye. he was asking me (don't know why!!) if there was anyway he could buy some yrs prsi when he was self employed. he says this could be worth E70 extra weekly to him when he retires. he was told it was posssible has anyone heard of this???


----------



## Shirazman (9 Jun 2010)

Have a read of this leaflet:-

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW8/Documents/sw8.pdf


and check out the relevant info on the Dept of Social Protection website:-

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW74/Pages/7WhathappensifIamnolongerselfemployed.aspx


----------



## jpeast (9 Jun 2010)

thanks for reply had already looked at them. but didnt find answer he has rang the social but they could tell him anything think they were younger employees.

he seems to thin someone his age will know how to do it


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Jun 2010)

Has he obtained a record of all his contributions from SW. If not he (probably you) can complete the request form on line. There may be some contributions paid before the self employed days.

Were there no class S contributions made while he was self employed.

Are you saying he will be 65 next year. If so he should sign on for JB if he would like to work for another year or credits to improve his pension.
It is unlikely he would be eligible for any pension at 65 due to the shortage of contributions, so he should apply prior to his 66th birthday.

With 15 years of PAYE he should be eligible for a 75% pension which currently is E172.70.

Finally has he ever worked in the UK or elsewhere abroad


----------



## jpeast (11 Jun 2010)

Yeah thanks for the reply he'll be 65 july next year.

Before he left for uk in 60's they found he had paid stamps there for 2 yrs.

he went to uk then for 5 yrs but they wont give him anything i think. ( i just remember my mother going mad about it)

He wants to retire next yr as the gov run org he works for have treated him poorly last 3 yrs.by jb do you mean job benfeit???

He was told @ pension office in sligo that he could buy 4yrs from his self employed days when there was no s-class. when he tried to do that at relevent office he was told no-way possible although you can do it in the UK and other EU countries.

He was also told some old pension officer may know best way to proceed.


----------



## Black Sheep (11 Jun 2010)

As I already mentioned in my previous reply it is vital that he obtains a record of his PRSI contributions from SW and his National Insurance records from the UK. (google UK pensions for details) The contributions from both countries could be combined to improve his rate of pension, or he could have a reduced Irish pension and a small UK Pension. He can choose the better option.

The UK pension would be payable at 65 whereas it is unlikely that he will be eligible for an Irish pension till 66. The records will give the definitive answer to that

JB = Jobseekers Benefit


----------

